# Risen 3 (Erste Eindrücke)



## Elathar (14. August 2014)

Huhu Community 

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie ihr die ersten Momente in Risen3 so findet.

Mich stören gerade zwei Dinge so richtig :

1. Kampfanimationen
2. Treffer im Kampf , irgendwie treffen die Gegner mich xx male bevor ich überhaupt
    aushole.

Sonst habe ich eigentlich noch nichts negatives gefunden. Aber bin 
Noch ganz am Anfang 


Was sagt ihr so dazu ?


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich will es erstmal etwas ausgiebiger anspielen, bevor ich was dazu sagen. Vom Anfang her bilde ich mir noch kein Urteil, außer, dass mich die gelangweilt wirkenden Synchronisationen irgendwie stören.


----------



## myxir21 (15. August 2014)

mir gefällts, passt sehr gut zu den bisherigen PB Spiele. Vor allem die kurzen, oftmals deftigen aber auch witzigen Sprüche gefallen mir (willst aufs Maul etc.)

Was mich aber stört, ist dass das Spiel jedesmal einen neuen Spielstand anlegt wenn ich Schnellspeichere. Die muss ich dann immer gelegentlich löschen gehen..... Ich spiele auf Schwer und da speichere ich oft ab


----------



## Kontinuum (16. August 2014)

Elathar schrieb:


> 1. Kampfanimationen
> 2. Treffer im Kampf , irgendwie treffen die Gegner mich xx male bevor ich überhaupt
> aushole.



jo ist auch das was mir aufgefallen ist, wo ich letztens erst Dark Souls II entdeckt hab, was ein fantastisches kampfsystem (und ressourcensystem) hat. wundert mich auch stark das da noch keiner abgeguckt hat, grade bei der piranha bytes reihe könnte das nen echten feinschliff bieten.


----------

